# Complete Backyard RENO - St Aug to Zoysia



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi all, first time poster here, but long time lurker before joining.

I have been fighting my St Augustine lawn for years and finally got sick of dealing with it. Throw in a hunting style dog and I am done! The lawn is always spotty and every time someone moves their foot and twists the grass is dead there for the next 2 months. I have a pretty shaded backyard with about 50% of the yard getting 5-6 hours of sun, 25% getting 3-5 hours of sun and the last 25% getting 3 hours or less.

The original owner had zoysia in the backyard. I am guessing it was Z-52 since that is what I have in the front. He got sick of dealing with the shade issues and went to St Aug. I am located in Birmingham, AL where we do get some very chilly winters and very hot summers.

Based on speaking with the local extension office, researching articles online, speaking with a professor at Texas A&M, visiting a sod farm, researching a bunch and learning from you guys on this forum, and visiting a local country club a couple miles away that just completed a new reno with zorro zoysia, I have decided on re-sodding in the spring and going with "Zorro Zoysia".

I have taken much of the low lying brush and thinned out the trees from the attached pics dating back to 2017, but still have some work to do. The original goal is to have a backyard I am proud of and also have a great mini soccer field!!!

Anyone have any input or recommendations for me going forward? Am I on the right track? I will attach updated pics once this rain stops flooding the State.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Anxious to follow your progress!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm also looking forward to following this one. This year I'll be redoing my zoysia as well.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi

You're in for a challenge  Zorro is nice no doubt.... however sounds like 50% of yard perhaps is just pine straw but a light meter would confirm a lot of assumptions.

Soil test?
Reel mower - for a healthier cut


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks for the info Jayhawk.

I have attached pics of this morning. We got 4" of rain over 5 days so the yard looks rough anyways! I have extended the back yard with a small retaining wall and chopped about 8 feet off of some cherry laurels that were robbing some sun. I have perennial rye over-seeded in the winter.

I have the soil sample and have that on my list to collect and send in. I was gifted a push reel mower from Christmas.

The St Augustine i believe had sufficient sun, it just doesn't wear well with traffic in a shaded area at all. I was thinking a fine bladed zoysia would still do about the same productivity as the st aug but with better wear? Thanks!!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah, raining constantly here too across -I20. Speaking of precipitation, soil has to dry out and being shaded makes drainage more important. I'd bury any downspouts in the back (smooth pipe is best). Too much constant dampness will only grow moss, alge ...or disease.

I think many of us in shaded yards have learned 'less is more' - less mowing, fert and fungicides are required.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> I think many of us in shaded yards have learned 'less is more' - less mowing, fert and fungicides are required.


Less traffic too. Zoysia handles traffic better than St Augustine in full sun, but in shade neither will handle it well.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Jayhawk, I forgot to add that info. I got downspouts buried as well. That has helped a ton as far as drainage goes.

Also, the pics I have attached are Winter sun. Spring, summer, and partial fall sun covers a much greater percentage of the yard.

Narrowed it down between Zorro and Zeon and would love to have a poll of which one to choose. Or if they are so similar I can't go wrong.

I am doing all of the work DIY. I am young and my back isn't shot yet. Maybe it will be after early spring !!!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Update:

I am planning to go pick up pieces of Zeon this week out and also more pieces of Zorro as well to compare. I will post pics for you guys if I can make the trip.

I fixed a small drainage issue with brick pavers not draining to the catch basin and grate over the weekend. I plan to have a tree guy come out to take down a couple trees and remove some canopy of larger trees soon.

Zoysia experts, am I on the right track? I hate to spend 2-3k in improvements to not have a "decent" lawn. I know it wont be perfect with a house facing South blocking a good bit of sun but just want something to be proud of.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Shade is the main reason that my lawn died out as much as it did, which is why I cut down 4 trees last year and two the year before. If there's anyway that you can open up that backyard to get more sunlight in it would help you tremendously. More sunlight will also help dry up the backyard a little bit.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

i know you're anxious ...

just some caution - those / many zoysias don't take off until daytime lows are in the 70s (generally; i'm sure there is a soil temp but i can't say with confidence that number). yeah, color appears before but growing (incl rooting), "full glow" is slow until then i believe.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Soil test attached. This is the first soil test I have ever done. It seemed pretty generic to me and thought it would be a little more detailed.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Who did your soil test?


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

@Gilley11

Looks very similar to the one Auburn did for me.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Auburn University Soil Testing Laboratory

I have seen some of the soil tests on this forum and they seem much more detailed with analysis and minerals.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

As promised I try to not disappoint! Both Zorro Zoysia and Zeon Zoysia here side by side. Sod from separate farms 30 minutes away from each other.

Let's play a game and see who out there can tell which one is which


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm going to say Zeon on the left and Zorro on the right.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

My guess, Zorro left zeon right


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Brodgers88 said:


> My guess, Zorro left zeon right


That's my guess as well.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Zorro left, Zeon right!

I know some of you guys are thinking what's the purpose of getting a couple pieces of sod while dormant, but the way I figure is that is what it looks like about 4-5 months a year. So that has to speak for something. Also, getting both Zorro and Zeon 30 minutes away from each other also takes out different geographical variables.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Rammy, which do you like better and why?


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Gilley11 I am truly not sure yet. The day I revived both grasses I thought that the Zeon felt softer. The Zeon grass also looked better for a couple reasons. The Zeon has been kept cut shorter so it looked less busy. The farm the Zorro is grown on also had much more clay soil than the Zeon. So the Zorro looked less clean of a look. The Zorro looks more dense than the Zeon. The Zeon resembles Emerald much more closely than Zorro. The Zeon is also about $50 more per pallet.

As far as dormancy, the Zorro was about 20% greener than the Zeon. I got 6 pieces of each and placed them in the backyard to see after a couple weeks of rain how they both look. Then before I nuke the entire yard with Glypho in preparation, I'll make a final decision in about 3 months.

I still haven't made up my mind. I was thinking Zorro all the way but getting those pieces of Zeon makes me second guess myself.

I figure I can't go wrong between the two, but I know I won't have a perfect shade test before the growing season.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Awesome, thanks for the comparison. What are they charging you per pallet?


----------



## jman1120 (Jun 29, 2018)

Are you able to find Zeon zoysia in the Birmingham area or did you have to travel to get it? Thanks


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Gilley11 I know for a fact the Zorro was $222 a pallet and I think the Zeon was like $256 a pallet.

@jman1120 Could get it shipped here from a broker and they take their cut, but why do that when you can take out the middle man and have it shipped straight from the farm. Zeon farms in AL I have researched are either Gadsden or Selma. Selma farm is year round and the Gadsden farm is open part of the year.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's crazy how much cheaper that is than SuperSod.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Gilley11 How much did they charge you? I think I saw it on another thread but can't remember. They are both at around $450 for delivery to my house, which because of that price, I might be picking up myself.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Also, for anyone following this forum who is interested in my progress and testing with the zoysia grasses, I plan to post pictures of my backyard once it dries out.

I have Emerald, Palisades, Zorro, and Zeon test plots with existing st aug in the backyard. Glad I did this because the Palisades looks like trash and glad I didn't spend the money on that for my back yard.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Rammy1546 said:


> @Gilley11 How much did they charge you? I think I saw it on another thread but can't remember. They are both at around $450 for delivery to my house, which because of that price, I might be picking up myself.


$420/pallet of Zeon. Not including $150 for shipping.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Gilley11 OUCH!!

Did they sprinkle little gold nuggets in there as well??


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Only up their own &#127825;'s.


----------



## joallen001 (Nov 29, 2018)

Glad to see more people coming on board with zoysia. I seeded mine last year in compadre and hoping it survives the winter. I have been using waypoint for soil sampling. You can set up an account and you get your results in about 4-5 days from when you sent it. I sent two samples and cost was $33. I'm just north of you in Huntsville


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks @joallen001

How is your yard coming along? Huntsville is right along that line of what I would call transition zone for Alabama. Can get really cold and snowy up there. And also super hot. Amazing how much a couple hours of travel can change the climate. Are you glad with your decision? Shaded yard or full sun?


----------



## joallen001 (Nov 29, 2018)

Coming along very good considering I seeded it. I got almost 1.5 acres so sod wasn't an option for me. I spent about 800-900 on seed. And also put out about 70 ton of sand last year. I seeded in June so about the time it really started to take off it went into dormancy. This year will be the true test. So far the hardest part is killing the bermuda out.
I am full sun


----------



## joallen001 (Nov 29, 2018)

Found a couple of pics you can see all the sand.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

What a huge project! It's looking great so far! Fingers crossed for this growing season !


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@joallen001 curious how you arrived at Zoysia?


----------



## joallen001 (Nov 29, 2018)

@jayhawk just my preference. Wild Bermuda all around me and in my lawn. I didn't want a mix of bermuda. Zoysia will eventually overtake the Bermuda and I can spray the zoysia and kill bermuda. 
I don't know of a way to seed bermuda and control the wild when it comes back?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@Rammy1546 any chance the 'loser' piece stays? They are like sisters....curious if you can tell where that piece is after a year.....density, color, blade


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@jayhawk Which pieces are you talking about? I have existing st aug, with pieces of emerald, Zeon, Zorro, and palisades back there now. About 6-8 pieces of each variety. As of right now I am sticking with Zorro for the project!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Here is the next question:

When adding sand and compost for the new sod installation, I was thinking about core aerating the lawn to accept the compost and sand get it down into the soil rather than tilling.

Since following the forum I have seen tilling has its issues with making the ground uneven and bringing up weeds.

What do you guys think? It's clay soil that has some drainage issues but I have a sloping yard that does reduce puddling quite a bit. Is this overkill? Just throw it down there and spread out or aerate? Will the cores cause issues with making the lawn uneven? Thanks!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

This would be the rental I would get from HD. I would also kill two birds with one stone and aerate the front lawn while I have it (Meyer)


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

If it's really hard, that machine will tickle the top 1". Tough call....
Aeration won't effect the degree of level....residential sod will have variations in depth and some pieces randomly missing soil


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What @jayhawk said. A sod job is going to need sanding to make it mowable.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

joallen001 said:


> ... Zoysia will eventually overtake the Bermuda and I can spray the zoysia and kill bermuda.


Your cultural practices (HOC, mowing frequency, amount of water, fertilization, etc,) very much influence which grass will dominate. Not to mention available sunlight, soil conditions, and drainage. Try mowing at 3/8 inch, watering every day, and using 1 pound of N per month.

I'm not trying to debate the vitality of various cultivars, but rather to point out that cultural practices can influence the outcome along with environmental conditions.


----------



## joallen001 (Nov 29, 2018)

LoCutt said:


> joallen001 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Zoysia will eventually overtake the Bermuda and I can spray the zoysia and kill bermuda.
> ...


I thought the zoysia Lawn bible stated no more than 2lbs of nitrogen per 1,000 each year? 
To much nitrogen will cause the Bermuda to thrive over the zoysia?


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Attached is pic of yard testing area.

Zeon is top left, emerald is bottom left. Zorro is top right, and what's left of palisades is bottom right. Around the area is st aug that I over seeded with Rye to make the yard look bearable.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

joallen001 said:


> LoCutt said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the zoysia Lawn bible stated no more than 2lbs of nitrogen per 1,000 each year?
> ...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have had the opposite experience with Emerald Zoysia. It will outcompete most other grasses even at an HOC under 1/2" If the fertilizer rate is higher, then that normally accelerates the take over of the other grasses by the Zoysia. I have not been able to make other grasses out compete Zoysia unless the Zoysia has been selectively damaged by a herbicide program selective to my desired grass. Zeon, Zorro, and Palisades are examples of Zoysia cultivars disadvantaged by low mowing. Question to the OP: Which cultivar do you consider desirable? Under my conditions, Emerald has been the bulletproof choice surviving a total lack of fertilization, intermittent water availability, variations in weather, and shade. Does not mean those qualities make it a turf I enjoy mowing. Many people in Hawaii get rid of Emerald Zoysia if they can in favor of cultivars such as Zeon and El Toro. It is rather hard to mow and maintenance of Emerald Zoysia becomes difficult unless the mower is capable of maintaining it low without floating on top of it.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Greendoc Sorry i cant belive i missed you comment.

I am sending the flares out at the moment. The sod farm that i was planning on using for Zorro is out of sod for the next 2 months. I am having to pivot with my choice. This is the only sod farm supplying Zorro for the entire state of Alabama.

I have already prepared the yard and i am about 80% done. (small tilling, raking, amendements, sand additive, compost additive)

I have also had the a TON of tree work done to open up the backyard from shade. With your comment about Emerald I bet i would even be safe with the amount of sun i get now. Can you steer me in the right direction now?

Thanks @Greendoc you are the legend here!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Greendoc i am either between Zeon or Emerald right now. Leaning towards Zeon right now. What are your thoughts? i was thinking Zeon would handle shade a little better than Emerald. How is Zeon as far as maintenance compared to Emerald?

Thanks!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Do the Emerald if you have shade. Zeon gets tricky to deal with in shade.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Greendoc thanks for getting back to me so quickly and thanks for your input.

So why is everyone saying that Zeon is an improved variety for shade over Emerald? I know you are the zoysia expert on here and i want to pick your brain on that. My biggest worry is dropping 2k on sod and have it not do better than the st augustine i took out. i know wear-wise the zoysia is going to be much better.

EDIT: Also, is emerald going to do better in shade than Meyer? I believe the origional owner had meyer back there and went with St Aug.

Thank you sir!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Here is the most recent update after my supplier issues:

Pic attached of Zeon on top, Zorro middle, and emerald bottom. Zeon is first on the list for feel, then Zorro. Zorro looks and feels thicker than the others. Emerald shows undulations more than the others and feels like crap short. From a distant side glance you can't tell Zeon and Zorro apart. Zorro has the widest blade, then Zeon, then emerald at the thinnest. I would say Zeon is definitely middle ground between Zorro and Emerald.

Also, attached about 80% regraded site and pics of where I had tree work done. Also showing slope allowing water to drain. All drainage is underground so there should be no running water issues. Still grading the ground out and then will add sand and compost with starter Fertilizer.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I see you have put in a lot of work!! :thumbup:

overall perspective .... - shaded (facing east) plot, except the front 'mound' (left of driveway which is emerald)

 - this is between 2 story houses (20 feet ? apart) - right side of first image; oaks and acorns in the back too that block initial sunrise.

this second is zeon in the shade @ ~ .65" ; also, check out ReidGarner journal (just off the top of my head)

Look for Geo Zoysia in your area - if you search this forum, you can find examples.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

I cannot emphasize enough that you will need a good (EXCEPTIONAL) Fungicide routine with the moisture that Alabama and that shaded backyard will surely experience. Zoysia is beautiful and can be amazing, but it's a fussy little B when conditions are less than ideal.

I know you answered this, but Zeon -> Right.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

TonyC said:


> I cannot emphasize enough that you will need a good (EXCEPTIONAL) Fungicide routine with the moisture that Alabama and that shaded backyard will surely experience. Zoysia is beautiful and can be amazing, but it's a fussy little B when conditions are less than ideal.


Yes
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2280


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

So after calling on other sod farms that supply Zorro I have found one in Mississippi that can justify driving to Alabama during this slow economic time. This is now the latest plan to stick with my guns as I originally planned. Backup plan still Zeon!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Latest update for whoever is keeping up:

Final heavy grading done. 60/40 masonry sand and screened compost laid down today. 4 yards masonry sand, 3 yards screened compost for an average thickness of around .45-.70 of an inch.

Sprinkler lines trenched underground with DIY sprinkler system with Rainbird Impact sprinklers x 4.

Communication conduit trenched in to bring it from overhead to underground.

Zorro zoysia scheduled for delivery Friday morning!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Following. Those big popup impacts? (Forgot the name)


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yup. AG-5 Rain Bird impact sprinklers. I have them on a battery timer with 4 separate zones. They all have to run at different times due to water pressure issues, but hey, it's better than spending $3500 on a sprinkler system.

I plan to run around 3:30-4, 4-430, 430-5, 5-5:30am. I'll be sleeping anyway!

The benefit I have researched with these are I don't have any actual sprinklers in my yard itself, they are all on the periphery of the lawn.

Sod farm is actually cutting Friday and delivering Saturday morning because of the rain. Even better so I have two full days to put down 8 pallets! They told me they have been growing Zorro for about 20 years now.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Pics of final finished grading and impact sprinklers for size reference.

Ready for sod delivery tomorrow morning. 
Not sure if my lower back is though!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Finished product of many months of planning and preparation. Everything flowed very smoothly. Ended up using about 7 pallets total of the Zorro Zoysia down in one day.

My wife was a super trooper and helped load, chunk, and place sod! The yard looks and feels amazing. Thanks to everyone on here for your expertise in answering any questions I have had during this yard Reno!!!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's gonna look AWESOME!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Gotta be tired!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks @Redtwin ! If it looks this good at installation, I can't wait for it to grow in here the next month or so during green up. I planned this Reno right at the edge of dormancy here in Alabama so that I could benefit from the early spring rain and mild temps and also cut the sod before it starts growing to minimize stress.

@jayhawk Dead tired after! Drank probably 2 gallons of water plus another gallon of energy drinks, sports drinks, and pedialyte! Haha! Back spasms and all!


----------



## AlaTex (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks great! It's tough work. I put down four pallets of Palisades two weeks ago and my back still hurts.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Enjoyed following this. Nice work! rest up.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@AlaTex It stinks getting old hahah!

@McDiddles Not a problem. The whole purpose of my journey is to help anyone else wanting to do the same in the future. This forum is the best non-biased lawn info on the internet. Thanks, I'm trying!


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Enjoying following your progress. Very interested to see how it holds up in the shade, etc. Still, nice job on the prep work. A lot like painting, the secret is in the prep, not the paint.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Darth_V8r Thanks! I have high hopes for about 80% of the yard. The other 20% is a toss up with shade.

I know after handling the sod and walking on it so far it will at least handle better than St Aug. I also have a fungicide regimen starting here soon because of the shade issues and lack of constant wind.

After getting all drainage UG, I believe that will solve a ton of runoff issues. And after all the tree work and trimming I have done it has made a remarkable difference.

I'm still trimming Cherry Laurel trees doing the balancing act between seeing neighbors and shade! HA!


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

@Rammy1546 hows it going with the worst of the shaded spots. I have a spot on my palisades w 2 hours direct +2.5 hours dappled. New sod. Nervous! Curious how you have managed the shade. Can i ask how much direct+dappled you get on the shadiest part?


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Texas_Bermuda Still 3 weeks out here from install but everything is growing in and is looking great so far. The worst I say I would get is some small areas get 1 hour direct and 3 or so part sun. And then one small area gets 2.5-3 hours direct and then nothing more.

About 85% of the yard gets at least 4 hours or more. 10% gets 3-4 direct. 5% gets 1-3 direct.

I had a good handful of trees trimmed and topped to help out. It has made a tremendous difference. It's funny how over the years of letting the trees grow without truly noticing how much they will take sun away. I moved from st aug mostly because of wear, and that has suited me great as of right now. When the dog starts scratching at the sod I can form it back to like he never messed with it. With st aug that spot would be toast for the next 3 months.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Similar struggles here with shade vs privacy. I took down a total of eleven or so gunball trees. Eventually replacing with cedars, leland cypresses, etc, which seem to allow more filtered light through


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

It is looking really good!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Darth_V8r It really is a balancing act. Before I even trim I have to look at the tree from 7 different angles to triple check. We had some neighbors move in next door and they have taken down a ton of bamboo that we share along the fence line. Not cool. Luckily we have a 10 foot wide creek that flows year round to drown out the noise.

@SC Grass Loon Thanks! I plan to post a final pic 4 weeks out this next weekend. I hope this helps with anyone trying to sort out a partially shaded back yard and going for Zoysia.


----------



## A to Zoysia (Apr 4, 2020)

I plugged in some el toro in my shady spots since it is the most shade tolerant


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

I have seen quite a few posts about Zoysia shade tolerance over the last couple weeks. Hope this helps you guys. 3 weeks in and went ahead and cut at 1". That's the lowest my ALMC push 5 reel will pretty much go. Usually I would wait until week 4 to cut, but hey, I couldn't resist.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Jealous...


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Man, that looks KILLER!!!!!! What a difference!! Can't wait to see it in a month after a few mows &#129305;&#127995;&#129305;&#127995;


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@TSGarp007 Ha! Time will tell if it will hold up! @Txmx583 Thanks! I am taking advantage of some great rain right now lowering my irrigation bill!


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this reno with us. It looks great.

What did you use to remove the st. augustine? I am changing my backyard from bermuda to zoysia and have already hit it the bermuda with 2 rounds of glyco, 2 weeks apart.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@ZachUA It was already patchy from the crabgrass attack last summer, but I used Mad Dog 41% glyphosate on a really hot 10% mix. Two applications. I also tilled and raked the entire yard as well. My till didn't go deep for the majority of the yard, just the top 3-6" to get the roots out.

The yard looks absolutely amazing at the moment. About 95% green up. I plan to post an updated pic in the next week or so. Second round of low dose starter fert added plus one round of Scott's Disease Ex and one round of prop for fungus since install.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Rammy1546 said:


> @ZachUA It was already patchy from the crabgrass attack last summer, but I used Mad Dog 41% glyphosate on a really hot 10% mix. Two applications. I also tilled and raked the entire yard as well. My till didn't go deep for the majority of the yard, just the top 3-6" to get the roots out.
> 
> The yard looks absolutely amazing at the moment. About 95% green up. I plan to post an updated pic in the next week or so. Second round of low dose starter fert added plus one round of Scott's Disease Ex and one round of prop for fungus since install.


Awesome! Which tiller did you use? Rent? I was going to till but then was recommended it would push weed seeds down into the dirt to germinate. I have bermuda and hit it with 2 rounds of generic glyco already.

I have a dingo and harley rake set to rent this week, but a tiller would be much cheaper.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a older Honda that I bought off craigslist for $35 and completely overhauled it for a total of $70. It's the FG 100 model. The key that helped me was I did one round of glypho before filling and one round after tilling to make sure anything brought on the surface got zapped.

How long have you waited since first app? You can send me a PM if I can help you any more in depth!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy Memorial Day weekend everyone!

Adding a very photogenic dramatic blade-shot of the backyard after cutting a couple days ago. HA! Also converting the deck to screened in as well, and that's one heck of a project I had to contract out.

I plan to post some more updated photos for you guys converting from the dark side of St Aug to Zoysia!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Ran into an issue here before almost full green up:

I am finding a good bit of Bermuda grass in the Zorro. It has only been a couple months since I laid it. What do you guys think I should do?

Since I laid it while in dormancy, I couldn't tell that about 30 pieces or so had Bermuda in it out of the 1200 or so pieces. I do not want to fight a problem that should have been prevented from the start.

I am correct in calling the sod producer back and asking for 30 or so new pieces? Should I go ahead and rip these pieces out or start the regimen to slowly eradicate the Bermuda? I lean towards ripping them out since the sod is so new.

Any thoughts on how to approach the sod producer?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Ripping up 30 pieces of sod vs fighting the bermuda war for the next 30 years......

I'd rip the sod up. Even if I had to buy the new 30 pieces. It's still cheap compared to chemical warfare


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Rammy1546 I would certainly contact the supplier, but they could argue that it was in your soil already. The good news is that if you have too much shade for St Augustine and Zoysia to be really happy, then the common will peter out very quickly, especially if treated with fusillade and triclopyr.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Darth_V8r @Spammage Thanks for the replies!

I was able to get in touch with the sod farm and since they are over 2 hours away that presented the problem of them not going to drive that far with only 1/2 pallet. After a little back and forth with them, they are going to send me a check in the mail for that 1/2 pallet. It is the least they can do since all they told me was come drive and get the sod myself.

I am going to pluck all of the pieces that even have the smallest strain of bermuda in there and replace with that money. Just silly to have to do that. The original sod farm that I planned on using is starting to harvest in the next couple weeks. I'll grab those pieces from them.

Just like you guys said, makes absolute no sense to keep it and hope that it dies off. The section that it happens to be mostly at gets the most amount of sun HA!!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Update for the guys following thinking about converting from St Aug to Zoysia or to just Zoysia in general.

Took your guys advice and what I was previously thinking and re-sodded about 80 pieces. Ran me another $240!

This is today after the 3rd or 4th cut.

I'll be lookin' like Augusta National here after those pieces get rooted here in the next couple months! (Just lacking the reel mower at the moment)


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Rammy1546 said:


> @Darth_V8r Thanks! I have high hopes for about 80% of the yard. The other 20% is a toss up with shade.
> 
> I know after handling the sod and walking on it so far it will at least handle better than St Aug. I also have a fungicide regimen starting here soon because of the shade issues and lack of constant wind.
> 
> ...


@Rammy1546 can i ask what you do to care for your cherry laurels? I have 2 in high ph soil of 8.0. I struggle w them. Do you have a watering program and fertilizer progran you could share? One of mine gets yellow leaves that brown and drop leaving a thin tree. thanks!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Texas_Bermuda I don't do a dang thing to the Cherry Laurels. Am I'm not even joking. They were existing and mature from the owner before we bought the house years ago. They literally grow about 2 feet a year.

How old are yours? How is your drainage around the base of the tree? The cherry's that do the best on my property are on sloped terrain to give the roots a chance to dry out.


----------



## RussellJ (May 31, 2020)

This was a great read!
Well done, it looks amazing.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@RussellJ Thanks! Let me know if you have any questions and if I can help you in any way like this forum has helped me.


----------



## RussellJ (May 31, 2020)

Absolutely. Thanks!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Update after today's cut. Those pieces I replaced are doing great. Still finding small bits and pieces of Bermuda though. It's dying off due to not being full sun which is great.

Applied a custom mix of Scott's disease ex with Prop drizzled in there. The prop was just sucked up from the dryness of the Scott's. I didn't even have to break out the backpack sprayer!

There is hope for you guys out there doing a Reno in shadier lawns! Looking at St Aug now makes me SICK! Ha!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Looks awesome.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Amazing difference.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Finally got the yard right where I want it. Maintaining with a manual 18" push at 1" HOC with a double cut pattern each time.

Still some Bermuda in there in some spots, but hey it will keep me busy over the years. Hoping it dies off in the shade.

Hope I have motivated some of you guys that a bunch of prior planning can have a beautiful outcome.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Exactly why I'm following your thread, to stay motivated. Looks great!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes. It can be done, handle shade, doesn't 'require' mowing every 2 days


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Big Leage Lawns Striper added to the back of the Honda HRR Rotary.

Night and day difference in the appearance of the cut quality.

Still saving up and looking for a solid reel, but this will definitely suffice for the time being!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Rammy1546 said:


> Big Leage Lawns Striper added to the back of the Honda HRR Rotary.
> 
> Night and day difference in the appearance of the cut quality.
> 
> Still saving up and looking for a solid reel, but this will definitely suffice for the time being!


WOW! That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Solid stripes, awesome!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Dare I make one more post of some solid lookin' grass! HA! With the season coming to a close fairly soon, you gotta soak it up!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looking great!


----------



## Murf300 (Aug 31, 2020)

On the random Bermuda hiding in there. Take a look at GCI Turf on Youtube. He showed a small foaming pump bottle that he mixed up a strong glyphosate mixture, and hand applied to individual Bermuda plants, and weeds in his lawn without getting anything on the surrounding turf. Smoked the Bermuda without touching anything else.
Your lawn looks fantastic. I just read the entire thread tonight.


----------

